# Innercore vs. Hollowcore Drum cables.



## service guy

I use a k-7500 with 3/4" cable as my MAIN Sewer machine.

I started out using 3/4" inncercore c-100 cables because that is the strongest that Ridgid makes. They are good, but VERY expensive. I recently tried using a c-100 3/4" Hollow core cable instead because the cable is much cheaper. After about 6 months of use, I honestly must say that I don't notice any difference, except the hollowcore cable is lighter and cheaper.

I haven't even got a SINGLE kink in the new hollow core cable so far. The old inncercore cable is going to the trash as it has too many kinks now and a repair couplng, so I ordered a new Hollowcore cable, since it tested out so well.

I really haven't seen anything superior about the innercore cable to justify the increased weight and price.

Thoughts?


----------



## SlickRick

When you know how to use them , as you have seen, they work fine. I have 2 K750s with 3/4 innercore, mainly because I am not always the one using them. I can run a 5/8 up to 4' and not kink one for years. The only hollowcore I have used was in K1500, never broke one.


----------



## Cuda

Hollowcore will take bends better then solid core and is lighter and cheaper, but when solid core hits a bad obstruction it winds up tight on that innercore and can be the difference between a tweaked cable and a straight cable. I now use the plastic core on my spartan 1065 to save money and weight so far so good. I keep 50' of hollow core just for going in 3" closet bends that are tight.


----------



## leak1

ive run inner core for years and i like them because my area has alot of root problems, i know by the feel and sound of the 1065 just how hard to tweek the cables-i like draincable direct 3/4 inner core cables the best! they are also cheaper than spartan cables, :thumbsup:


----------



## masterplumberkc

*Hollow Core*

I have ran a spartan 1065 with 3/4 hollow core for about 19-20 years until about 2005. I used inner core a couple of times and really found it useless extra weight.

In kc we have lots rooty sewers of 4 and 6 inches, and I've never had trouble with kinking cable except when I first started out as a kid. Most of my hollow core cables get about 2 or 3 years old with almost daily use before they get too ropey, and I replace them.

Since december of 2005 I've used a ridgid k7500 for the most part, which I've started using 11/16 hollow core in, and it works just fine.

I really think it's more the preference of the operator than the cable.


----------



## All Clear Sewer

Here it`s roots about 75% of the time. We run K-7500`s with 3/4 IC Cable


----------



## Redwood

Here we run into house traps fairly often an a good amount of roots.
11/16" cable with the inner core gets it done for me.


----------



## Plumber Jim

I've never used inner core cable. I use 3/4" hollow core on my 1065 and works great my last cable was over 3 years old. Keep in mind I am the one using it so no employee to abuse it.


----------



## retired rooter

I agree about hollowcore I usually keep close to 175 ft of 11/16 on my big gorlitz its great for roof jobs but I cant drag it to places I used to now I stick to flat surfaces ,we have alot of full drive in basements here and flat yards I pass the hard stuff to a f


----------



## UnclogNH

HC here too. Easy to splice if needed. I bought an IC 5/8 and I hated it junked it after a year and went back to HC. I use 11/16 same as Redwood House traps bends etc. Never a problem.
Extra Heavy roots I have Eel 1 1/4 with a drill gets some really tuff clogs.
IC is a waste of money and extra weight. I don't know how the plastic IC is never tried it. I buy HC because its cheaper to buy and ship.


----------



## SewerRatz

My main machine on the truck is 3/4" with opposite wound inner core cable. Our average sewer line is 100' long and I like that it torques up quicker than the hollow core cable and when it does torque up it gets stiffer. So it tears out the roots much quicker.

Now for jobs like at Detroit Diesel, Wonder Bread, and other places that I have to rod through a P-trap and the blockages are soft, I load up my other machine with the hallow core music wire cable. Do not get me wrong I can go through traps with the inner core cable but its a bit more work and some times the cable will come back with some bad waves. Where as the hollow core cable goes easily through the traps and the wave effect is a lot less.

Electric Ell makes a inner core cable that is as flexible as hollow core cable. First time I tried their cable I was on a tough root job, and my 1065 took forever to build up torque. I ended up giving that cable to one of my dad's old timers that wanted a good strong but flexible cable.

Just a note all cable will be junk if you do not break it in properly before you try to push it to its limits. Hollow core breaks in faster than inner core, but once inner core is broken in, its the most awesome cable ever.


----------



## ChrisConnor

I used to use 3/4" plastic innercore from Duracable, but i switched to 11/16 hollow from DrainCables direct. They have good stuff and I've been satisfied.


But I still buy my cable splices and blades from Duracable.


----------



## UnclogNH

ChrisConnor said:


> I used to use 3/4" plastic innercore from Duracable, but i switched to 11/16 hollow from DrainCables direct. They have good stuff and I've been satisfied.
> 
> 
> But I still buy my cable splices and blades from Duracable.


That's funny I do the same thing. :thumbsup:


----------

